# My short piano composal



## kiross (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Friends

I am new to this forum, and im very excited to be here.

I did record a piece of music on the piano, and i would like to share it with you.


__
https://soundcloud.com/kimjonni%2Fdream-of-memory

Thanks for all feedback


----------

